# Vila Real de Sto. António pede ajuda para travar mosquitos



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 22:13)

O *]ToRnAdO[* já por várias vezes o referiu no tópico do Seguimento Sul, mas a noticia tem estado agora a ganhar mais força:



> *Vila Real de Sto. António pede ajuda para travar mosquitos*
> 
> A Câmara Municipal de Vila Real de Santo António pediu a intervenção da Administração da Região Hidrográfica (ARH) do Algarve e da Reserva Natural do Sapal de Castro Marim para travar a proliferação de mosquitos verificada no concelho.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Jul 2010 às 22:24)

A ver se sim... Porque a vaga de mosquitos já se verifica tambem em Altura e na Manta Rota. Mas com uma intencidade menor.. Mas isto esta mesmo pessimo. Em noites como têm sido as ultimas ( sem ventos e quentes) tem sido mesmo mau.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jul 2010 às 22:51)

A meu ver não há muito a fazer, são pragas que ocorrem muito raramente, em especial quando existe água e calor. Por muito que a câmara municipal se esmere, será como tapar o Sol com a peneira! Há que aguentar, protegendo as entradas das casas (portas e janelas), logo passa..

Já assisti a pragas semelhantes, mas de maripósas (borboletas noturnas: traças) na Covilhã e em Castelo Branco, em dias de muito calor depois de ter chovido, situação que voltou ao normal uma semana depois.

Pelo que entendi, os factores que proporcionaram o desenvolvimento de mosquitos em V.R.S.A. são a presença de charcas (sapais) e as marés vivas, aliados ao calor que temos vivido. Mas a verdade é que existem muitos outros meios onde se desenvolvem os mosquitos: 
- Nas aldeias em redor e não só, provavelmente em cada quintal haverá uma mangueira a pingar, ou um balde de água esquecido algures.. Aqui o papel preventivo de cada cidadão, se somado, é muito superior a qualquer medida que a câmara possa tomar.

Vou indicar um outro factor, que tenho a certeza que não tem nada a ver com V.R.S.A., mas que até já tem ocorrido acidentalmente noutros pontos do algarve (e que pode ocorrer em qualquer outro local do país):

O consumo de água no Algarve é de uma sazonalidade acentuada: digamos que no inverno consomem-se 50m3/h onde no verão se consome 300m3/h de água, de forma que as ETARES têm de estar correctamente dimensionadas para suportar os níveis do verão. Quando uma ETAR funciona mal por avaria, por subdimensionamento, o tratamento dos resíduos está condenado. Em vez de sair água tratada como efluente, sai água com algum cheiro, carregada de nutrientes, e acabará também por proporcionar o desenvolvimento de insectos e de outras pragas.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2010 às 00:31)

Deve ter sido uma grande praga para justificar tal preocupação porque desde há muito que me habituei à presença desses insectos nessa zona e a cada noite testam a nossa paciência...


----------

